# forgot about these. feb 2011



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

somewhere out there is a football field. if only it was cleared so they can play.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

hmmm. i have an idea.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

not working so well. after being pulled out, look for another spot. found one, plowing a field is fun until park police show up. ill leave it at that. also why there are no more pics. sorry.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

More, more,more


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

You plowed a field just because you felt like it?


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

I had permission, just not from the correct person apparently.


----------

